# Best Planer for under $600



## Kenika59 (May 1, 2011)

What are yours thoughts about the best planer to get for under $600? Are there any good one's for this much or should I wait till I can get one in the 2K range?
I'm looking to start a shop to build all of our needs for a new house then seeing about doing it part time for friends...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got the rigid planer at home depot for 399. So far I love it and think that it is a great deal. If your just starting out then right now you will have no need for a larger one. Do you have a table saw and jointer yet. If you don't you should get a table saw and jointer before a planer. I don't yet have a jointer but am waiting for a good deal on cl because I did not have the money for a jointer.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

You can get a good planer for under 600 dollars no problem. Dewalt makes some good models, from what wood magazine said, best on the market for benchtop models with the extension tables. The only problem with these are that you get snipe. With the bigger machines in the 2k range, you end up getting a very small, almost undetectable amount of snipe. So, take it with a grain of salt and do what you think is best. For your needs, I would suggest under 600 dollars. Look at the dewalts, they're nice!


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Locodcdude said:


> You can get a good planer for under 600 dollars no problem. Dewalt makes some good models, from what wood magazine said, best on the market for benchtop models with the extension tables. The only problem with these are that you get snipe. With the bigger machines in the 2k range, you end up getting a very small, almost undetectable amount of snipe. So, take it with a grain of salt and do what you think is best. For your needs, I would suggest under 600 dollars. Look at the dewalts, they're nice!


 
+1 on the Dewalts. Take a look at both the DW734 (around$300 at HD) and the DW735 (around $650). In all the reviews I've seen, these two are always the top rated for least snipe and smoothness of cut. They are both three knife planers. Just be sure to get the optional infeed/outfeed tables to help minimize snipe. The Ridgid got high marks too but was more difficult to adjust depth of cut in the reviews/comparisons I've seen.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Dewalt 734 (which replaced my 733 which died after 12 years of service and tens if not 100's of thousand board feet) and it works great. The gripe about snipe is not warranted. With light passes and attention to supporting the wood as it exits the machine and there is very little if any snipe (and what is there sands out very quickly). Oh yea, you can usually find the 734 on sale for under $350.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a DW 734 also, but if you are in the $600 range you might as well save a little and get a stationary planer. A lot of guys here swear by Grizzly's tools and that'd be more in the $1000-1500 range then the $2000 range. 

Check them out here
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=490000

To get a heavy cast iron with re-sharpenable blades and a larger motor for just a few hundy more then what you are currently at might be worth the wait if you can swing it. I can't, that's why I have the 734, otherwise I would have.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I recently bought the Steel City 13" planer with the helical cutterhead. Although I have not used it exstensively, I am happy with it. Not sure if you are looking for something larger than that. If you are, I believe Grizzly is the way to go. I own several of their tools and am very pleased with them. More machine, less money.

Robert

Forgot to mention that the planer was 549.00 with free shipping thru amazon.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The Ridgid and Dewalt planers are nice machines. I wouldn't bother with a jointer before a planer though. You can joint with a planer / sled rig and a table saw / jig, but you can not thickness plane on a jointer no matter how hard you try...


----------



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought the Ridgid recently, Lowes had the Dewalt for $349 and Home Depot had it for $399 and the Ridgid wad also $399. I asked the worker if They could price match Lowes with the Ridgid and he gave it to me for $349 and then I got an extra 10% off after that, so it cost me $315 ish. 

It had snipe on both sides but I tweaked it and got all the snipe out from the front of the board and the back has a very very small amount which is removed quickly from a swipe with the sander.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry but a stupid question, I am new to this, what is snipe?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A good used old iron planer is my choice. I paid $150 for my 12" Boice Crane planer. (in picture) I just sold 2, 8" craftsman/Belsaw planer/moulders, for $100 for both. I needed the room, and paid $50 for one, and got the other for free.
I think $600 would buy great a old restored planer. Just a matter of finding one. Post wanted ads.
Over on OWWM, there are at least 3 for sale on the first 2 pages.
Shipping can be a problem, as they're not light.
http://owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=4&start=40


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

Snipe is when the cutter over cuts on the leading or trailing end. This is caused by one feed roller not being supported when the board is entering and exiting the planer. 

By the way I have a Dewalt D734 and love it. I already have planed 100's of board feet with it. I know you are not suppose to do this but I planed a dozen boards or so for a half hour with out any problems.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

PapaPont said:


> I bought the Ridgid recently, Lowes had the Dewalt for $349 and Home Depot had it for $399 and the Ridgid wad also $399. I asked the worker if They could price match Lowes with the Ridgid and he gave it to me for $349 and then I got an extra 10% off after that, so it cost me $315 ish.


Gees, my HD would NEVER price match a different brand. Those guys must like you.

Anyway, I just got the dewalt 734 and am pretty happy with it. I found the sale price at HD and got the price match plus 10% at Lowes.

If I was willing to spend a little more money though, I'd get either the Dewalt 735 or the Steel City with the helical cutter head.

--Matt


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Get a 10% off coupon for HD (ebay or moving kit from the post office) and get the Dewalt 735 for under $600. Butter smooth cuts, great dust collection (actually blows up my DC bag without the DC being turned on), one-tool for all service/adjustments, near zero snipe (with in/out tables adjusted properly). The Ridgid and DW 734 are also very good planers for less money. Good luck, Mike


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

You can get a reconditioned 735 for $500.00 with a 1 year warranty.

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/Edge_Thickness_Planers.ASP


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Kenika59 (May 1, 2011)

Hey Guys thanks so much for your feedback. I found the 13" Dewalt DW735X on the Factory Authorized Outlet site with an extra 3 knives & the in & out feed extension tables for $579 including shipping.


----------



## brendankiely (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the DeWalt DW735X 13” Two-Speed Planer Package. Very happy.

It has 4.5 out of 5 stars on Amazon

More info: http://best-gear.org/dewalt-13-two-speed-planer-package-dw735x/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you are patient you might be able to find a heavier used professional model planer for under $600.00 that would last you the rest of your life. I would look for Powermatic. I didn't do this though. I needed a planer so I just went out and bought a Delta 12 1/2" portable planer, thinking I bought lumber already surfaced and just needed the planer to surface the edges of faceframe stock. I soon found out this was a big mistake. The machine was constantly falling apart. After using it for several months like that I finally dissembled the planer and reassembled it with threadlock. Still from time to time I have a piece fall off of it and now I'm having to improvise some of the parts because Delta has discontinued them.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

Pirate said:


> A good used old iron planer is my choice. I paid $150 for my 12" Boice Crane planer. (in picture) I just sold 2, 8" craftsman/Belsaw planer/moulders, for $100 for both. I needed the room, and paid $50 for one, and got the other for free.
> I think $600 would buy great a old restored planer. Just a matter of finding one. Post wanted ads.
> Over on OWWM, there are at least 3 for sale on the first 2 pages.
> Shipping can be a problem, as they're not light.
> http://owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=4&start=40


 Yes, $600 goes along way on older and better made equipment.
I just cant buy this new stuff, when there is much better tools out there for less.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

Everything I read says the Dewalt 735 is a great machine and is the best of the table top machines. And they are about the $600+ range.

I was able to buy a 15" Powermatic that had been reconditioned for $600. The guy who had it was selling it to buy an Dewalt 735.

I bought the used Powermatic for several reasons, 1st it is 15" instead of 13", 2nd 3HP, 3rd floor model and on a mobile base and so easier to mover around, 4th great dust collection, 5th little to no snipe. 

Just me.

Domer


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Quality -$ Planer*

Hi!
It's us cheapos again!
We use two planers in our shop...one a Grizzly 15" (not bad at all), and the the other (our favorite), a twenty-five year old Belsaw 910; 12". We are the original owners, and have *never* experienced any major problems (outside of blade sharpening, done in house) :thumbsup:!
Slight snipe can be controlled by simply adding adjustable rollers to support stock, and careful feed technique.
The bad side...these gems (Craftsman/Belsaw) can now only be purchased used !
Buy carefully, and spend the savings on your next toy :yes:!
Happy hunting!
Marena and Vinny


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Planer*

I bought the Makita 2012NB 12-Inch Planer, about 2 years ago, and I love it. Its a tool you dont use everyday, or I dont, but when I do I am glad I have it. There are alot out there its what you want to pay, some people sware buy Dewalt, some other brands? I like My Makita 2012NB. 

Splinter2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Powerscol (Nov 28, 2012)

Just so folks know Amazon just dropped the price to 504.99 for the Dewalt 735X and have a $25 off coupon to boot with free shipping. Just ordered. Best price I have seen in a long time.

Hope this helps


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I guess it depends on what makes something "the best" to you. I have the Steel City planer and couldnt be happier. Heres a short review I did on it awhile back. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/steel-city-40200h-13-planer-23369/ It does everything the DeWalt will do and does it with a helical head. IMO, the helical head is a huge advantage if for nothing else than ease of changing the cutters. Not to mention that all the cutters are 4 sided so when they get dull you just flip them to a different side. Many will also tell you that when all four sides are dull, you have to replace them and they cost a fortune. Yes, the do cost twice what standard knives cost but they can easily and quickly be sharpened with a diamond card. My planer is almost a year old and I havnt even flipped my cutters to a second side yet!! I dont plane 100 BF a day either. IMO, this is the best machine available for under $600 but others may have a differnt opinion.

It should also be mentioned that that DeWalt that comes so highly reccomended requires infeed and outfeed tables that are sold sepperately. I could be wrong but I think you may have to buy the chip collector seperate as well. It is also loud enough to wake the dead from what I hear so I definately wouldnt want it if you have a basement shop like I do. The Steel City planer comes with everything you need to start planing lumber right out of the box, that is after you spend half the day cleaning grease out of it!!


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

RJweb said:


> Sorry but a stupid question, I am new to this, what is snipe?


It is a vicious or underhanded remark. It is what's my wife and I do to each other after a hard day's work but before the wine bottle is opened.

No question is stupid. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good choice on the 735. Had mine 5 yrs and no complaints.


----------



## Powerscol (Nov 28, 2012)

Bass Blaster
While I value your opinion and I do agree that the helical head (future upgrade for me) is the way to go, it appear you do not know the 735X model. It comes with the in-feed and out-feed tables and an extra set of blades as part of the package. The chip collector will be my shop vac, as the unit has a powered chip extractor built in - part of the noise you mention.

Before buying this unit I called Steel City about their current model. I believe they now equip their helical cutter head with only 2 sides cutters - cost savings?. If you check their web page it even says 2 sided.26 (HSS Indexable Inserts (2-Sided)) so you may wish to look at your cutter head.
http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/products_tools.cfm?section=2&category=9&tool=40200H 

I do agree it is a very good unit, however for the price I could not pass up the Dewalt.

Per Amazon it is on its way. I also bought the table for it too as it also had the $25 coupon and the best price out there.

RJweb - Snipe is an imperfection (gouging) of the finished wood caused by the planer blades, generally at the beginning or end of a board caused by not having full support of the board being planed - thus the need for good in-feed and out-feed tables and support of the board. Its similar to tear out when using a router at the end of a board or going cross grain. But the joke was a bit humerus - been there 

Have a great weekend folks

On edit - sad news - Amazon and others are back to $579


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Powerscol said:


> Bass Blaster
> While I value your opinion and I do agree that the helical head (future upgrade for me) is the way to go, it appear you do not know the 735X model. It comes with the in-feed and out-feed tables and an extra set of blades as part of the package. The chip collector will be my shop vac, as the unit has a powered chip extractor built in - part of the noise you mention.
> 
> Before buying this unit I called Steel City about their current model. I believe they now equip their helical cutter head with only 2 sides cutters - cost savings?. If you check their web page it even says 2 sided.26 (HSS Indexable Inserts (2-Sided)) so you may wish to look at your cutter head.
> ...


 Yep, cost savings and time savings. I cant speak to what comes standard in that machine today but my machine has four sided inserts that are sharp on four sides. Did I mention I can sharpen them and put them back in less time than it takes me to set up the three knives in my jointer? Ive never owned a planer with standard knives but I assume its similar to a jointer in setup which IMO is a nightmare compared to replacing an insert in a helical head. Regardless, the horrible reviews on the sound levels of the DeWalt which is said to be the loudest planer ever sold is enough to steer me away from it because my shop is in my basement and I have a family that dosnt enjoy the sound of my tools as much as I do. I'm not knocking the quality of the DeWalt. Its obviously a well regarded machine. I just feel like the Steel City planer is a better machine in every aspect and its less than $600 which is what the OP asked for. The difference in cost from the Dewalt to the Steel City machine will be voided by the cost of the upgraded knives that you need to buy. Have you read the reviews about the knives that come in that machine? Theres a reason they ship it with a spare set. Just sayin.


----------

